# Ragdoll urinating problem



## mikeandjo (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, we have a lovely sealpoint ragdoll female who is approximately 12 months old. She is an indoor only cat and was spayed about six months ago. In the last 3/4 months she has been urinating on our leather sofa. She's not spraying as such, but actually leaves a puddle of urine down between the sofa cushions. We have used urine/off constantly and even resorted to covering the sofa in a plastic bedding undersheet, but it seems that whenever she gets the opportunity she does it again, even on top of the plastic sheet and another linen cover on top. We now cannot let her stay in the lounge on her own and she has to be kept in the hallway at night whereas before she had free roam and it is upsetting my wife as we don't know what to do. She's a lovely cat with a fantastic temperament and we hate having to keep her out of the lounge all the time but it has got to the stage where we are cleaning up after her at least once a day. Thanks for your help


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Have you ruled out a UTI?


----------



## mikeandjo (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes, she went to the vet a couple weeks ago and she's fine. I was wondering whether there was anything I could do to keep her off the sofa? A friend suggesting lion urine crystals down the sofa but that would probably scare the living daylights out of her and I don't want that or for her to feel that there's a lion loose in the house! She gets played with a lot and has constant attention so I'm really not sure what to do next.


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

I know some people put down aluminum foil to deter cats from going certain places (they don't like the feel of it on their paws is the idea I think). I tried that with mine, who was peeing inappropriately, but he actually loved the foil. He'd dance on it just to make it crinkle. We ended up replacing putting down a new floor because the old one got water damaged (unrelated), which stopped the problem. How many litter boxes do you have?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

If your kitty doesn't have a UTI ... it could just be your couch.  Leather manufacturers use a "urea" product in the tanning process. Urea is a byproduct of urine. It is possible that this 'urea' odor is telling your cat *_this is a potty area_* and she thinks it is what she is supposed to do: go potty where it smells like urine/urea.


----------

